# Golf Ball Sized Lump Under Puppys Neck Right Hand Side,what Could It Be



## j reynolds (Sep 10, 2008)

PLEASE CAN ANYBODY GIVE ME AN IDEA WHAT THE GOLFBALL SIZED LUMP ON RIGHT SIDE OF MY GERMAN SHEPERD PUPPYS NECK COULD BE,AS I HAVE BEEN OUT TODAY AND COME HOME AND FELT IT TO MY ALARM AND I AM VERY WORRIED WIL BE TAKEING HIMTOMORROW TO VETS,AT THE MOMENT HE IS HIS USUAL LIVLY SELF EATING AND DRINKING NORMALL
PLEASE ADVICE GRATFUL
JANE


----------



## Jason2 (Dec 4, 2008)

If the puppy has recetly had injections, then it could be from them, as it may have just been injected under the skin and not into the muscle. If this is the case, it could take a couple months to go down. 

Does the lump move freely? If so, chances are it's not cancerous. It could also be a fatty tumour. How long has it been there? Just see what the vets say tomorrow. They will know more by just feeling it.


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

it is very difficult 2 say hun.try n not get upset .wait n c what the vet says 2morrow.x


----------



## j reynolds (Sep 10, 2008)

only found lump tonight on stroking him,i have made a apointment to see vet at 11am in morning
will let you know what they say
luv jane and mister


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Good Luck at the vets Hun, hopefully it will be ok. Misty had a lump on her tummy and it was just excess cartlige so hopefully it is something like that, or excess tissue?


----------



## Shane (Oct 24, 2008)

I would guess its an abscess if it has suddenly appeared. good luck at the vets


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

Boris had Tia had them a few days after there injections, How old is pup?


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

Think the only answer you can really rely on with this is buy visiting your vet - which you have already arranged - the only thing that springs to mind with me as someone else has mentioned is that it could be connected to vaccinations, 
hope all is well - please keep us inform.
regards
Sue


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Hope your pup is ok, and let us know how you get on at the vets today..will be thinking of you..*


----------



## j reynolds (Sep 10, 2008)

got back from vets they said it could be a cyst or abcess ,dont really know,but been given 2 sorts of antibiotics and pain killer and 2 biopsys sent away and wont know untill wednesday so im still really worried plus she said he may have to have his bottom canine baby teeth out as bottom jaw is a bit smaller than top so when adult teeth come through may make some room for jaw to grow so now have 2 worrys goin on at the moment but thanks for advice and concern from everybody
will let you know on wednesday he outcome
jane and mister:frown:


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

thanks 4 letin us know hun uve got the best possible advice  keep us posted at least it can be sorted xx


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

j reynolds said:


> got back from vets they said it could be a cyst or abcess ,dont really know,but been given 2 sorts of antibiotics and pain killer and 2 biopsys sent away and wont know untill wednesday so im still really worried plus she said he may have to have his bottom canine baby teeth out as bottom jaw is a bit smaller than top so when adult teeth come through may make some room for jaw to grow so now have 2 worrys goin on at the moment but thanks for advice and concern from everybody
> will let you know on wednesday he outcome
> jane and mister:frown:


Hang on in there at least you got the best possible advise and it can be worked. Let us know on Weds how you get on we will be thinking of you. x


----------



## j reynolds (Sep 10, 2008)

hi everyone,good news the vet said i was only a cyst as suspected so more antibiotics for 2 weeks,the lump has nearly gone thank god
jane and mister


----------



## twinclaire (Dec 6, 2008)

that must be a big Relief for you hun im just glad its not so bad, my old collie has one like a tennis ball on her chest but she is too old to opp on
mel xx


----------



## Local_oaf1 (Sep 14, 2008)

twinclaire said:


> that must be a big Relief for you hun im just glad its not so bad, my old collie has one like a tennis ball on her chest but she is too old to opp on
> mel xx


 Terrible news regarding your Collie.


----------



## Maddie Langham (May 26, 2018)

My jack Russel puppy had his injections two days ago and he has a golf ball sized lump on the right side of his neck and the vet said it was fine as it was only from his injections. Hope this helps if not hope your puppy is okay.


----------



## houndog (Apr 14, 2012)

This thread is 10 years old, I don't think the dog will be a puppy now!


----------

